# MIAMI | Brickell CityCentre | hotel component



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

The beams of the upper floors of the hotel component of Brickell CityCentre have taken on a strange configuration. We are trying to ascertain what this part of the hotel might be used for. Any ideas?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^^^Please again Desertpunk or QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family World and North American Cities Moderators and Great Photo Friends to Everyone, :banana:
We really need Photo Updates and Information Here on the Fast growing progress of the " East " Hotel here at the Brickell CityCentre Complex here in Miami and IMO has just passed the 40th Floor and getting closer to Topping Off by Early 2015 or late winter for sure :banana: !!
Thanks so very much, and 
Let's Go Miami Cranes !!:cheers:


----------

